# Go stuff yourself



## Threevok (16 Jan 2020)

Now that I've both insulted you and got your attention.....

It's come to my notice the extortionate prices of new cushions

I was thinking of buying just the covers and stuffing them myself

My existing cushions are flat and beyond saving

Has anyone here stuffed their own and what did you use.

I don't have a lot of money to throw away on such things. If I did I would use that


----------



## fossyant (16 Jan 2020)

You can buy cushion 'inserts' quite cheaply !


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jan 2020)

Extract the padding from old cycling shorts and stuff them with that. 
If you don't have enough, ask the CC Massive to send contributions. 
HTH


----------



## Threevok (16 Jan 2020)

A new definition of _too close for comfort _


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Jan 2020)

Go out and find some roadkill.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (16 Jan 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Extract the padding from old cycling shorts and stuff them with that.


@Drago has lots of spare Y fronts


----------



## vickster (16 Jan 2020)

Have you looked in Ikea, they do mucho cheapo 'stuff' like that


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Jan 2020)

patience is the key... new cushions can be expensive.. I was looking for some a couple of years ago and browsing around town, they were all £8-10 . Eventually i picked some up in Aldi for under a fiver, and they're quite cheap in wilko at the mo


----------



## Gunk (16 Jan 2020)

What’s this, bloody Mumsnet 😮


----------



## AndyRM (16 Jan 2020)

Gunk said:


> What’s this, bloody Mumsnet 😮



Apologies for going a bit OT (well, wildly) but I cannot let a mention of Mumsnet pass without bringing up this chest of internet gold...

https://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/mumsnet_classics/1875847-Do-you-dunk-your-penis

As for cushions, B&M, Home of the Bargains, TK Maxx etc... are your friends.


----------



## Edwardoka (16 Jan 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Apologies for going a bit OT (well, wildly) but I cannot let a mention of Mumsnet pass without bringing up this chest of internet gold...
> 
> https://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/mumsnet_classics/1875847-Do-you-dunk-your-penis
> 
> As for cushions, B&M, Home of the Bargains, TK Maxx etc... are your friends.


----------



## Drago (16 Jan 2020)

Stuff them full of old chip wrappers. The greasy paper doesn't rustle like virgin papermwould, and will bestow a wonderfully welcoming aroma to your sofa.


----------



## colly (16 Jan 2020)

Is it just scatter cushions or large sofa cushions ?


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Jan 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Apologies for going a bit OT (well, wildly) but I cannot let a mention of Mumsnet pass without bringing up this chest of internet gold...
> 
> https://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/mumsnet_classics/1875847-Do-you-dunk-your-penis
> 
> As for cushions, B&M, Home of the Bargains, TK Maxx etc... are your friends.




 well i couldn't resist


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Jan 2020)

You can buy a bag of filling from places like Dunelm iirc


Ebay.. 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_...ushion+fil.TRS0&_nkw=cushion+filling&_sacat=0


----------



## slowmotion (16 Jan 2020)

Those polystyrene chips that are used as packaging fillers in parcels can be redeployed to give the authentic 1960's bean-bag experience.


----------



## snorri (16 Jan 2020)

colly said:


> Is it just scatter cushions or large sofa cushions ?



Experts pffff 
There's no escape from them.


----------



## Rusty Nails (16 Jan 2020)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> @Drago has lots of spare Y fronts


It would take too many to stuff a cushion.


----------



## Julia9054 (17 Jan 2020)

I got cushion inserts from eBay very cheaply
I have in the past made the covers myself.
Yes, the price of new cushions is much higher than my brain thinks it should be!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (17 Jan 2020)

Rusty Nails said:


> It would take too many to stuff a cushion.


Are you saying he only wears thongs? Pass the mind bleach please.


----------



## Threevok (17 Jan 2020)

colly said:


> Is it just scatter cushions or large sofa cushions ?



Scatter cushions


----------



## colly (17 Jan 2020)

Use fibre fillings or feather. Feather are lmho much more comfortable as a scatter cushion.

Get them oversized too or they will look and feel k rap.

You can get them locally or l can sort you out a number for a decent supplier.


----------



## Low Gear Guy (17 Jan 2020)

Cushions! What's wrong with a plank of wood? And you can use the furniture to heat the room when it gets chilly.


----------

